# How to set the path 4 Java in EditPlus



## k_blues24 (Aug 26, 2006)

I want 2 set path for Java in Edit Plus I had tried thru' tool menu of EditPlus but I cannt complete it. It throws an error abt batch file, path


----------



## JGuru (Aug 26, 2006)

@K_blues, Use *JCreator IDE for Java*. No need to set PATH for Java!!
 Two version of JCreator are available, one is a Pro (30-day trial) & other LE (freeware).
 Download *JCreator* from here
 It's better than EditPlus.So use JCreator!!


----------

